# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS > IMPORTANT Threads that Everyone Should Read >  Looking for the best combination

## Govaga

This may have been posted before, i tried reading posts before i posted.

I would like to try HGH and i have some coming at the moment. i wanted to get an idea of how its mixed, injected and stored. Also, i wanted to know about the common combination:

*IGF and what else, if i were looking to add mass while loosing weight?
*Can i inject at the same time as taking HGH?
*Is the injection into the muscle or the fatty skin?

I'm not a fat guy. I was in M&F magazine a couple of years ago and im a little curious what i would look like shredded. I just dont want to loose muscle doing it. So if their is a good combination, that adds mass while shredding, please give me your views.

----------


## DCannon

Govaga, I didn't mean post in this section I meant you could find the answers to your question in this sections. Check the guide to hgh.

----------


## lift_heavy

thanks

----------

